# Dicks store



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Heard on news Dicks was quitting selling hunting & fishing stuff altogether now. Wonder if they'll clearance price their guns out they have now?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

If not, they will just sell them in their Field and Stream stores


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

They are the main sponsor of the Bassmaster Classic fishing expo.
Sounds like that is no more.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

the one in north canton has more cloths than anything, I stopped going there years ago. if you want fishing equipt go to tall tales bait shop east end of rt 62 then left about a quarter miles. he,s got everything even erie equipt.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> Heard on news Dicks was quitting selling hunting & fishing stuff altogether now. Wonder if they'll clearance price their guns out they have now?


I thought Dicks stopped selling guns a long time ago???..thought they switched to just selling them at their field and stream stores?


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Shad Rap said:


> I thought Dicks stopped selling guns a long time ago???..thought they switched to just selling them at their field and stream stores.


 I believe it was hand guns, I purchased a rifle there about 6 months ago.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

flyman01 said:


> I believe it was hand guns, I purchased a rifle there about 6 months ago.


Haven't been to Dicks in forever...ever since they started their crap with guns...


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Just left the Dicks in Lancaster, a salesman there told me, yes the stores at Polaris, Chillicothe, & 2 others were or have already stopped selling guns & fishing stuff, but the one in Lancaster is not going to be one of those stores. I usually go to BPS. Or Vance's, but while I was in Lancaster thought I would ask. Another interesting thing he told me was J&R bait closed about a month ago.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Atleast they are true to their name.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I heard they were having problems with filling out paper work properly ?? supposedly they were fined numerous times


----------



## Brutus Bluegill (Apr 30, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/21/dicks-sporting-goods-explores-ending-gun-sales

This article doesn't mention fishing gear, but it does say they pulled guns and ammo out of 125 stores that weren't performing well in that category. It sounds like an experiment to determine effect on overall profitability.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

floater99 said:


> I heard they were having problems with filling out paper work properly ?? supposedly they were fined numerous times


. I find that statement hard to believe, it is all done electronically by the purchaser, no "paperwork" per say on their behalf.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Screw the big box stores, support the local shops.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Haven't been to Dicks in forever...ever since they started their crap with guns...


^^^This!!!
Could care less if the whole overpriced chain went under.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)




----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

It's odd. Dick's got their start selling fishing equip. Cabela's sold out not that they had good prices before but the service now sucks .
Go to fisherman's Central in Akron if you want to witness a real tackle store, you can order online too or it's deffinately worth the trip if you are within reasonable distance. Tall tales in alliance is also nice. Fin feather fur has pretty decent gun prices. Point being you don't have to shop the big box stores you get better service and better prices


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Never had to really shop at Dick's anyways , With the Karran Shop , Geneva Bait and Tackle ( Talkin Toms ) , DB marine and outdoors , All within 3 miles of each other and Me . They have more than any Big Store for what I am looking for anyways and Better Prices !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I gave up on Dick's 10 years ago when they fired ALL the PGA Pro's who set up their golf departments, got their sales going and then subsequently LET'EM ALL GO. 
I've purchased very little from them since then.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

First they stopped sales on assault rifles and high mag capacity weapons after the Florida school shooting. The shooter did purchase a gun from dicks legally but not the one used in the shooting. They said it wasn’t political when deciding to stop selling guns altogether but who knows. They were very high priced and couldn’t compete with hunting and fishing outlets and are going to only sell athletic items.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Worked at a sporting goods store in KC called Galyans in high school. Had 40 or so stores from CO to IL if I remember right. Nice big two story places in fancier parts of town (think Polaris or similar). I sold fishing and hunting stuff, learned a ton and a bunch of good people and went on some great trips with those guys (Boundary Waters, turkey hunts, varmint hunts, upland, pond fishing, etc)

Came in to work one day and learned Dick's bought us out. We previously carried store brand/lower-end all the way through high end fishing and hunting stuff. Nice backpacking and camping stuff too. Plus the ball sports and such "downstairs". That all changed. 

Became no different than a Walmart for tackle and a complete joke for hunting once they took over. Completely ruined a chain of pretty cool stores. 

First time in a long time, I went to the one in Chapel Hill Friday because I needed some Ned Rig stuff in a pinch. Selection of fishing stuff was laughable. Actually did still have guns and ammo. Shocking. 

I guess if the ball sports pay the bills then this is America. Whatever.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

flyman01 said:


> . I find that statement hard to believe, it is all done electronically by the purchaser, no "paperwork" per say on their behalf.


Maybe the O.P. of this statement was using a figure of speech. How bout they were not filling out the forms right.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It's pretty simple, it's a business decision on Dick's part.
If ya like the store and it fills your needs, go there.
If not, then go some where else.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

chadwimc said:


> View attachment 319083


My wife has had that same sign up for the past two weekends......


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> Worked at a sporting goods store in KC called Galyans in high school. Had 40 or so stores from CO to IL if I remember right. Nice big two story places in fancier parts of town (think Polaris or similar). I sold fishing and hunting stuff, learned a ton and a bunch of good people and went on some great trips with those guys (Boundary Waters, turkey hunts, varmint hunts, upland, pond fishing, etc)
> 
> Came in to work one day and learned Dick's bought us out. We previously carried store brand/lower-end all the way through high end fishing and hunting stuff. Nice backpacking and camping stuff too. Plus the ball sports and such "downstairs". That all changed.
> 
> ...


We had a galyans at easton. We made out when they was bought!!!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I liked Galyans at Easton and sawmill . I bought a lot of tackle from there. A lot of yo-zurie baits from the boxes they had for a couple dollars apiece.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> Worked at a sporting goods store in KC called Galyans in high school. Had 40 or so stores from CO to IL if I remember right. Nice big two story places in fancier parts of town (think Polaris or similar). I sold fishing and hunting stuff, learned a ton and a bunch of good people and went on some great trips with those guys (Boundary Waters, turkey hunts, varmint hunts, upland, pond fishing, etc)
> 
> Came in to work one day and learned Dick's bought us out. We previously carried store brand/lower-end all the way through high end fishing and hunting stuff. Nice backpacking and camping stuff too. Plus the ball sports and such "downstairs". That all changed.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure there used to be a galyans at easton...maybe I'm wrong...maybe if I would have read the posts above me I would know that's already been stated...hehe...sorry.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

They proably make more money selling overpriced yoga pants to moms and overpriced shoes to teenagers than fishing and hunting equipment.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishingful said:


> They proably make more money selling overpriced yoga pants to moms and overpriced shoes to teenagers than fishing and hunting equipment.


Man the price of some of those yoga pants.... oh well I ain't complaing,i rather enjoy the yoga pants trend!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Brutus Bluegill said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/aug/21/dicks-sporting-goods-explores-ending-gun-sales
> 
> This article doesn't mention fishing gear, but it does say they pulled guns and ammo out of 125 stores that weren't performing well in that category. It sounds like an experiment to determine effect on overall profitability.


This is quite common in any chain store scenario. Profitability is measured by profit per square foot of floor space devoted to that department. Much like farms calculate profit by dollars generated per acre per gallons of fuel burned! If a department is showing up as a weakling, it's liable to get whacked! 

The local WalMart did the same with it's hunting & fishing dept. years ago. Whatever they put it in its place did so poorly, plus people kicking up a fuss, prompted them to bring the department back. It's a little smaller than it used to be, but not much. They lost some space to automotive, and camping, which is still an outdoor activity. 

Go to the WalMart in New Castle, PA, and the hunting and fishing department there is huge! Why? Because it generates dollars! It's not really that hard to understand!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i shop there all the time for all of my YETI gear


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ezbite said:


> i shop there all the time for all of my YETI gear


Oh sure! The bucket I have that you made fun of. Don’t you have one of those now?

Oh, I forgot you used to buy your Pos Glocks there too. So sad. No more. Lol.


----------



## TheRealEyeCatcher (Jan 9, 2019)

mas5588 said:


> Worked at a sporting goods store in KC called Galyans in high school. Had 40 or so stores from CO to IL if I remember right. Nice big two story places in fancier parts of town (think Polaris or similar). I sold fishing and hunting stuff, learned a ton and a bunch of good people and went on some great trips with those guys (Boundary Waters, turkey hunts, varmint hunts, upland, pond fishing, etc)
> 
> Came in to work one day and learned Dick's bought us out. We previously carried store brand/lower-end all the way through high end fishing and hunting stuff. Nice backpacking and camping stuff too. Plus the ball sports and such "downstairs". That all changed.
> 
> ...


Had a Galyan’s where I grew up in Rochester. I got my first pole there and every time we went to the mall I used to beg to go in there. A year or two later it was a Dicks and a Gander Mountain was built right next to mall. Seems like Gander is on its way out of business as well


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Oh sure! The bucket I have that you made fun of. Don’t you have one of those now?
> 
> Oh, I forgot you used to buy your Pos Glocks there too. So sad. No more. Lol.


Your bucket is weak.. mine is awesome.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

EZ, are you saying 'there's a hole in Bobs bucket' ?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Pretty sure there used to be a galyans at easton...maybe I'm wrong...maybe if I would have read the posts above me I would know that's already been stated...hehe...sorry.



All good. I didn't remember them being this far east, but I wasn't really paying that close of attention at 18.

They sure were cool stores. Stupid Dicks.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

they're pulling guns and fishing out of the stores that are connected to field and stream, the freestanding dicks are not


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

First, Gander, now Dick's! Who's next? In Akron/Canton, Ohio area, we only still have FFF and Kame's left for hunting&fishing "variety", plus some small business Bait &Tackle shops for fishing stuff! We're heading towards a world of No Hunting or Fishing eventually.(I won't be around then but that's Not a World I'd want to live in anyways!!)


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> First, Gander, now Dick's! Who's next? In Akron/Canton, Ohio area, we only still have FFF and Kame's left for hunting&fishing "variety", plus some small business Bait &Tackle shops for fishing stuff! We're heading towards a world of No Hunting or Fishing eventually.(I won't be around then but that's Not a World I'd want to live in anyways!!)



100% agree. I'm in Streetsboro and not too long ago I had a Gander in Twinsburg and the Great Lakes Outdoors up in Bainbridge. With both of those gone, my only local sources of tackle within a 15 minute drive are Walmart(s) and a place like Mark's in Ravenna. I like his shop, but it's pretty limited on certain things.

FC is 45+ minutes and I never seem to be out that way. Same with FFF in Canton, Middleburg Hts or even Boardman. 

Kind of a dead zone for fishing tackle up here. Shame too. Wind up buying from Bass Pro or Tackle Warehouse online.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> 100% agree. I'm in Streetsboro and not too long ago I had a Gander in Twinsburg and the Great Lakes Outdoors up in Bainbridge. With both of those gone, my only local sources of tackle within a 15 minute drive are Walmart(s) and a place like Mark's in Ravenna. I like his shop, but it's pretty limited on certain things.
> 
> FC is 45+ minutes and I never seem to be out that way. Same with FFF in Canton, Middleburg Hts or even Boardman.
> 
> Kind of a dead zone for fishing tackle up here. Shame too. Wind up buying from Bass Pro or Tackle Warehouse online.


Great Lakes in Bainbridge closed largely b/c they jacked the rent up. Still have stores in Chesterland and Middlefield....which isn't exactly next door to Steetsboro.
Seems like everything else is on 14 in The Boro though....including the world's slowest McDonalds.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

There is only one tackle store in the akron/canton area I frequent and that would be Fisherman's Central no other compares!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I've been trying to frequent Erie Outfitters and FishUSA as much as possible.
I'd like to see Gander take off again.
I really like Great Lakes...but the one in Chesterland is mostly a gun store.....and I'm rarely in Middlefield.
The Cabelas store in Avon has about three people who know their stuff......and shockingly little inventory at times. Their prices are actually somewhat high.
It's a far cry from the Bass Pro in Rossford.
Will NOT set foot in FFF though. Worst gun buying experience ever there two years ago.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

berkshirepresident said:


> Great Lakes in Bainbridge closed largely b/c they jacked the rent up. Still have stores in Chesterland and Middlefield....which isn't exactly next door to Steetsboro.
> Seems like everything else is on 14 in The Boro though....including the world's slowest McDonalds.


Haha...ice cream machine is always broken there too!

The one in Kent on 43 just south of downtown has to be the 2nd slowest. Daughter dances across the street and the couple times I've been it has taken FOREVER.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

berkshirepresident said:


> Great Lakes in Bainbridge closed largely b/c they jacked the rent up. Still have stores in Chesterland and Middlefield....which isn't exactly next door to Steetsboro.
> Seems like everything else is on 14 in The Boro though....including the world's slowest McDonalds.


I live close to the Middlefield store. Fishing stuff is really picked over. Not sure if they can keep it in stock. The Amish folks are in there buying it all up. If i want 3 things they usually only have 1.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

mas5588 said:


> Haha...ice cream machine is always broken there too!


Lol I though that was all McDonalds....
I'm lucky enuff to have 2 stores close to me,vances 2 miles away and fishermans warehouse 4 miles away. But if I fish alum creek and need something I'll stop at cabelas as needed. And do shop there regularly during sales.
But I also have some good smaller stores next to some other lakes I fish Hoover has old dutchman.
Buckeye has r&r and vances.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I have Bob's outdoor supply and dick's near me and then Vance's ,R&R at Buckeye lake. I will go to F&S or cabala's after work and some of the Columbus area fishing stores on the weekend.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

mas5588 said:


> Kind of a dead zone for fishing tackle up here. Shame too. Wind up buying from Bass Pro or Tackle Warehouse online.


And this is another point. Let's not forget that online sales, of all types of merchandise, cut into the bottom lines of brick & mortar stores.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Seems that would be all the more reason to keep offering guns in the brick and mortar stores. Even if it was a limited selection. Can't buy them online.

According to this interview of Dicks chief CEO, yanking guns had very little to do with profitability. If anything, according to CEO ...it hurt Dicks profit margin when considering someone buying a gun, all their components as well as possibly buying something while shopping completely non gun related.
It had everything to do with nut jobs,mass shootings and this CEO's personal feelings on selling firearms in conjunction with the shootings:
https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...aa6a08-7d8f-11e9-a5b3-34f3edf1351e_story.html


----------



## Treble (Mar 27, 2017)

Dicks is for Soccer Moms and Duffers. Their fishing and hunting was WAY overpriced anyway. Bye-Bye wont be missed by me.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

I still visit Dick's from time to time when I am driving nearby just for curiosity's sake, but it has become pointless over the years. The one in Crocker Park at Westlake doesn't sell any fishing gear, and I'm pretty sure the one in Legacy Village at Lyndhurst doesn't anymore either. Target demographic; rich old McMansion boomers in golf polos

Fishing aisles have been replaced with kayaks and I can never find the things I am looking for that I previously would have been able to buy. Walmart will sometimes have things like crappie rigs but at the end of the day I just end up finding what I need on Amazon. The problem with Amazon though is that they do a piss poor job of controlling counterfeit items in the fishing category; biggest culprit I have seen is with Gamakatsu hooks, which have tons of bootleg vendors that will sell you fake products... and I hate to say it, but sometimes I have seen these end up in the mom and pop stores...

I also agree with the above that the Cabelas in Avon is overpriced, but unfortunately sometimes I have no choice but to go there. I try to support the small businesses as much as possible though. Thank god I can still buy live bait at the marinas.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Morrow said:


> I still visit Dick's from time to time when I am driving nearby just for curiosity's sake, but it has become pointless over the years. The one in Crocker Park at Westlake doesn't sell any fishing gear, and I'm pretty sure the one in Legacy Village at Lyndhurst doesn't anymore either. Target demographic; rich old McMansion boomers in golf polos
> 
> Fishing aisles have been replaced with kayaks and I can never find the things I am looking for that I previously would have been able to buy. Walmart will sometimes have things like crappie rigs but at the end of the day I just end up finding what I need on Amazon. The problem with Amazon though is that they do a piss poor job of controlling counterfeit items in the fishing category; biggest culprit I have seen is with Gamakatsu hooks, which have tons of bootleg vendors that will sell you fake products... and I hate to say it, but sometimes I have seen these end up in the mom and pop stores...
> 
> I also agree with the above that the Cabelas in Avon is overpriced, but unfortunately sometimes I have no choice but to go there. I try to support the small businesses as much as possible though. Thank god I can still buy live bait at the marinas.


Last time I was at Legacy Village about 6 months ago, Dicks still had fishing equipment on the 2nd floor. Not a good selection compared to Mentor.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ristorap said:


> I have Bob's outdoor supply and dick's near me and then Vance's ,R&R at Buckeye lake. I will go to F&S or cabala's after work and some of the Columbus area fishing stores on the weekend.


Man I've never been to bobs! Is it worth the drive? Lol I see his jackets on alot of guys at buckeye.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man I've never been to bobs! Is it worth the drive? Lol I see his jackets on alot of guys at buckeye.


If you are in the Newark or Heath area stop in there. Bob fished tournament's at one time. There is a lot of the tournament guys go there and talk. He has rods and reels, lures, line. Bob has a lot of knowledge on saugeye fishing at buckeye lake.


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man I've never been to bobs! Is it worth the drive? Lol I see his jackets on alot of guys at buckeye.


If you never been too Bob's it really worth checking out. If you want to deal with some one who knows fishing go see bob.i have been dealing with bob for years great guy.lots of bass tackle with some saugeye and crappie and bluegill stuff.if you need something specific he probably can get it for you.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

fastwater said:


> ^^^Seems that would be all the more reason to keep offering guns in the brick and mortar stores. Even if it was a limited selection. Can't buy them online.
> 
> According to this interview of Dicks chief CEO, yanking guns had very little to do with profitability. If anything, according to CEO ...it hurt Dicks profit margin when considering someone buying a gun, all their components as well as possibly buying something while shopping completely non gun related.
> It had everything to do with nut jobs,mass shootings and this CEO's personal feelings on selling firearms in conjunction with the shootings:
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...aa6a08-7d8f-11e9-a5b3-34f3edf1351e_story.html


I will not set foot in a Dick's store or a Field and Stream store. Dicks changed there buying age for long guns to 21 after one of the shootings even though fed law says 18 years old. How about a young man of 20 walks in Dicks and wants to buy a 870 Remington. Guy has served two tours in Afganistan or Iraq and can't buy a shot gun or a 22 for squirrel hunting? That's a bunch of bs. Shop where you want but pay attention to what their store policies are. Shop locally owned stores whenever possible


----------

